# B13 Model With Rear Fold Down



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I was wondering what model of B13 has the rear fold down seat if any? I know the XE or someting has different style rear seats then my 2dr E model , they have a higher head rest in the rear or something like that. Are they a 60/40 split kinda seat or are they permenant like any other model?


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

My XE doesn't have head rests. I don't believe any B13's had a fold down rear seat, although the seat back can be removed really easily if you wanna slip something through your trunk.


----------



## sentra_gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

My 1991 Sentra GXE has the 60/40 rear fold down seats.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

GXE's where the only one with fold down...I THINK! My XE and SE-R don't have them...the GXE would be the best car to swap a SR into...power windows door folding seats ect..it owned;(


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

So there's hope i may be able to trnsfer a rear seat from a GXE into my E model, i really want the easily accessable fold down rear seat's! I guess i'll have to check into it a bit closer now that i know what model it is that has them, thank's for the help!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yes, the gxe is the only one that had the foldable rear seats. and yes you can swap them, i believe there is a write up either on this board of sr20deforum.com.


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

sno said:


> yes, the gxe is the only one that had the foldable rear seats. and yes you can swap them, i believe there is a write up either on this board of sr20deforum.com.


Both I beliieve. I was the one with the write up and yes is si the gxe.


----------



## sentra_gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

The only problem is that the GXE's seats are made of different material than the E's seat's... so they wouldn't match your front seats.


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

yeah. but someone in the sr20forum has done it to his se-r. Looks good. I think, dont quote me , think the interiors match the 91classic se-r. I know it doesnt help you. sorry for the neg info. 


sentra_gxe said:


> The only problem is that the GXE's seats are made of different material than the E's seat's... so they wouldn't match your front seats.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I'll try it anyway's can't be that bad, if i have to i'll get some sort of seat cover's for the whole car so it matches.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

dmanars said:


> yeah. but someone in the sr20forum has done it to his se-r. Looks good.QUOTE]
> 
> Hmmm . . . .
> 
> ...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Hawaii_SE-R said:


> dmanars said:
> 
> 
> > yeah. but someone in the sr20forum has done it to his se-r. Looks good.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

there ya go hes the man to ask



Hawaii_SE-R said:


> dmanars said:
> 
> 
> > yeah. but someone in the sr20forum has done it to his se-r. Looks good.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## sentra_gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

I found out that in addition to the GXE, the Limited Edition sedans come with the rear 60/40 fold down seats.


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

sentra_gxe said:


> I found out that in addition to the GXE, the Limited Edition sedans come with the rear 60/40 fold down seats.


Very interesting I did not know that. What engine do the LE's. This may be some very valuable knowledge I may have over looked. I too am planning to put in rear fold down seats. :idhitit:


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

I have matching front and rear (fold down) seats from a GXE Limited Editiion. $75 plus shipping for ALL....


----------



## sentra_gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

Um, a GXE and a Limited Edition are 2 different Sentras.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

sentra_gxe said:


> Um, a GXE and a Limited Edition are 2 different Sentras.



Ummmmmm... If there was anything left of the trunk Id show you the details... It was made in 10/94 which makes it technically a 95 (B14). The late 94 were I believe the LIMITED EDITION... And twas a GXE... It had PS, AC, Power windows/ locks, Air Bags, 60/40 rear seat, Fully carpeted trunk, Motorized Seatbelts, SE-R style rear lights, and other little changes from the lower models. But Ive been wrong before....


----------



## sentra_gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

The GXE is a higher model than a Limited Edition. Some of the differences are that the GXE has a tachometer, alloy wheels, push button hvac controls, storage tray under the passenger seat, standard driver airbag (93-94 models only), and the tail lights on the trunklid. Though, I've seen a few Limited Editions with full-length tail lights.


----------

